# Swimwear



## stacey (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm trying to find a really sexy/cute one-piece swimsuit for when I go to Vegas in Aug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Any suggestions? I'm not trying to spend an arm and a leg for it either. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2006)

old navy? or rampage?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 4, 2006)

I say old navy also... They have some great deals going on now


----------



## Raerae (Jul 20, 2006)

Dont forget Victoria's Secret website.  They have great sales on that site.

Macy's is having a swimwear sale right now too I think.  Saw a commercial for it while watching project runway last night.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 20, 2006)

www.newport-news has a pretty good collection.


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 20, 2006)

You could always try eBay for a designer swimsuit bargain.  I picked up a gorgeous one my Jean Paul Gaultier a few years back.


----------



## Katura (Jul 24, 2006)

oh! I found a calvin klein one peice and its super low cut iin the back and gorgeous!

AND even better I got it for like 30 at Marshalls or TJMax...I love bargain shopping!

I'll post a pic if I can.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jul 24, 2006)

i second victoria's secret. they have a huge swim sale going on right now!!


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

i third victora secret ! . i got one myself


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.americanapparel.com has two pretty cute ones for good prices.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

Go to TJ Maxx, pleaase! They have some really sexy 1 pieces - I was shocked.


----------

